# Back to the beginnning. A new PB12-NSD.



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

When your first powered sub, in the ubiquitous "box" form factor, is a smash hit like the "old" PB12-ISD was (called the PB1-ISD upon its debut some years back), you understandably might leave well enough alone. In fact, we did for quite a while. Today's PB12-NSD is our oldest Powered Box design and was, (despite never being seriously challenged at the $600 price point), overdue for a fresh look and benefit from our years of refining audio packages.










So while the name stays the same (Powered Box, 12" - single NSD type woofer), just about everything about it is different from before, save that latest NSD woofer and our stalwart 325 watt BASH amp. While the look is different for this product, it's very familiar to SVS watchers. The PB10-ISD (now "NSD") was SVS's first entry into the truly budget class of subwoofers and was one of those "freaks of nature" right from the start. Inexpensive, stunningly powerful, deep, accurate and pefect on music or movies. The combination of shape/size, and CNC construction provided for a simple, elegant and brutally effective sub that worked so well, we knew it was a new family direction before the ink was dry on early performance charts.










And the new PB12-NSD pictured above in the new sterling silver? Well the family resemblance is striking (side by side, comparison pics are coming soon). Think of the PB12-NSD as its older (but smaller) brother... just all pumped up by a year at the gym. It's the same only bigger. It's the PB10-NSD... but "Supersized" (no added fat or calories however). A massive 4" port where the PB10-NSD gets by with a 3" one, that big proprietary SVS 12" NSD woofer, and a cabinet so big and robust we packed in two intricately machined and computer designed braces inside, to keep everything sound as a pound. Gone is the traditional, but heavy, SVS signature base plate -- replaced with a simple front firing layout. Gained is even more enclosure volume, and more room for a longer, deeper breathing port. So, it's everything that the PB10-NSD is, but more of it. It's more quantity to go with all that great quality sound.

And because we long discovered "black" is perfect only until it's not, we're offering 3 designer colors including the debut of sterling silver. Fact is, in much of the world, "silver is the new black" and one look around your own rooms, a silver plasma screens, silver DVD players and silver Tivo machines you might start to agree.

Partner up a PB12-NSD with our amazing SBS-01 speaker systems (also coming in white and silver to join traditional black) and you save even more on its rock bottom $600 price. All bundled up with the bookshelves and center you'll swear the new sub was cut from the same cloth as the speakers and it's smaller PB10-NSD sibling.

We would say, say "if you find a better sub for $600... buy it" blah blah blah ...but we know how immodest and disingenuous that would be. We're honest to a fault around here, but we're also well aware, that at this price point (220V, CE approved export model prices will be higher), there IS no better sub for $600. Not for music, not for movies, not for nothing. Last we checked, no would-be competitors here in the US were even close.

Pre-orders start in a couple days, with shipping expected in August. Limited quantities of the (dare we say it?) "Classic" PB12-NSD are still available, but won't last long.

Tomorrow? Our first look at the long-awaited SBS-01 speakers (and the packages of course) in room-hanging friendly cream white and sterling silver to match the same from the PB10-NSD and PB12-NSD.


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

For those contemplating one or the other SVS sub, with or without an SBS-01 speaker package, you might want a feel for the relative size differences between the ever popular entry level PB10-NSD, and the newly redesigned PB12-NSD. 

Here's our first image. Needless to say, the PB12-NSD is a beast that gives performance a new "Supersized" context. In the US, pre-orders will start in a few days with shipping in mid/late August. Our minimal remaining stock of the 'old' PB12-NSD (a classic world-beater if there ever was one) will start immediately with 10% off or a free SPL meter/Avia combo while they last (no export). Shipping dates of the new sub to export customers will be a month longer or so:










Here's an early/quick synopsis of the features on the new PB12-NSD. For practical purposes, it's nearly twice as powerful as the PB10-NSD. Considering its a mere $170 more, we feel it offers exceptional value and now perfectly matched styling with its speaker cousins in the SBS-01 packages:

o	Proprietary SVS long-throw 12" NSD woofer
o	325 watt BASH ® Digital Switching Amp 
o	CAD cabinet with 1" front baffle and CNC bracing 
o	Front-firing design with flush fit woofer 
o	Patented 4" wide-flare port 
o	Removable, compliant floor isolation points 
o	Three finish choices to match any decor 
o	Color-keyed grill with chromed mounting pins 
o	Extra heavy-duty removable 8 foot power cord 
o	Contemporary, "seamless" enclosure styling 
o	Frequency Response +/- 3 dB 18 Hz-120 Hz 
o	Size: 18" wide x 21" high x 25" deep 
o	Weight: 74 pounds


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

That PB12-NSD is a beast, and its beautiful. Hey, its pratically its own fairytale, except it isn't just fantasy. Its the real deal. I can't wait to hear one.


----------

